# Hmm.Wondering about what clothes to pack for out west in the summer time.



## Bl3wbyyou (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm curious as to what i should bring as far as warm clothes go.I will be going all through all the states on the west coast.And i figured i should probably pack some what warm since ill be spending nights in the mountains and deserts further south.So heres what im gonna bring with me.I just want to ask what anyones opinion or idea might be on this set up working out west for the summer.I know the nights in Colorado can get pretty chilly even during the summer time.Same with the deserts at night.So i figure i should bring this stuff along.

Insulated bibs
Insulated hoody
Jeans
Beanie
Breathable sport shorts for the desert heat or wherever.

And thats about it.I am gonna ditch the heavy jacket i got as it takes too much room up in my pack.I figure i will be hopping a few trains this summer so that being mostly night activity so i figure ill pack warm either way playing it smart imo.I do have the modular sleep system and i will be lugging the whole system along into the summer as well.So i should be more then prepared.

Oh can't forget my umbrella i here it rains pretty often out west during the summer.Or is that the east coast.Gah i forget lol.

Thanks!


----------



## zephyr23 (Apr 18, 2013)

lots of worm socks and long jons


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Apr 18, 2013)

I'd skip the insulated bibs and bring thermals instead, and also consider bringing a poncho vs umbrella. It does rain but not as much as you'd think, and from july-september it's typically super dry in the PNW.


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Apr 19, 2013)

Alrighty yeah those damn bibs take a hell of alot of room up in my pack.I think ill just buy a decent set of thermals plus the insulated hoody should have me set.

I just hate ponchos in general i rather fancy myself a umbrella then to deal with a poncho again.

Thanks for the input y'all.


----------



## wizehop (Apr 19, 2013)

Dude, umbrellas really? At the end of the day its down to what your comfortable with I guess, but an umbrella??

In my opinion most people over pack. You don't need 10 pairs of pants ext. I'd say one change of clothing. One hooded sweater, a tuque or a cap. A few pairs of socks for sure. Have things you can wear in layers so you can deal with things as the weather changes, but Keep it small. When you start to smell ripe, change and then wash the dirty shit, and then repeat.
Don't just go by size of bag either, consider the weight. What seems decent at first is heavy as fuck by the end of the first day. Chances are though no matter what you will over pack....


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Apr 20, 2013)

Yepper ain't my 1st rodeo.Ill just dress in layers vs carrying heavy bulky crap.Though ill miss being warm but ill live at least and take it easy on my back.Figure my pack weighs 40lbs max so im alright in that department.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 21, 2013)

umbrellas tend to collapse/break in windy weather. not very good...i know where i'm from in the pacific northwest, it is VERY rainy and windy often. but the only people you ever see walking around with umbrellas (or at least trying to) is tourists from out of town....


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Apr 21, 2013)

I just hate having to have a poncho.Its another thing to get all moldy in my bag.And i just hate drying things out.Plus they rip and fall apart.Gah maybe ill just buy a cheapo one and run with the wind then.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 21, 2013)

Bl3wbyyou said:


> Figure my pack weighs 40lbs max so im alright in that department.



ouch. hiking much with that pack? i would try and keep it under 25. Not saying you couldn't do it.. if you can handle 30+ lb then my hats off to ya.


----------



## zephyr23 (Apr 21, 2013)

I would just buy a cheap raincoat they are light.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 21, 2013)

One of my favorite packing rules is to take everything you need and then cut it in half.


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh i usually try and ditch more shit each time i head out.I was just using the 40lb thing as a joke mostly lol.I don't think i have hit over 30 in awhile.To be honest i've never weighed all my shit together.Granted i carry alot of luxurys but it makes my life easier and i sleep better.

Least winter is done with so i can take it easy for the summer months that are coming in the weight department.I'll still bring the hoodie and beanie and of course jeans plus a set of thermals.I'll look at a rainjacket i just want something lightweight and cheap.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Apr 21, 2013)

You could always say fuckit to both umbrellas and ponchos by just using some trashbags as a poncho. then you could toss it when you're done with it. Other than that everyone else pretty much hit the spot. Thermals, layers, all good stuff.


----------

